# A New Gun 270 or 30-06



## gunner30-06 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Witch Gun*​
2701260.00%30-06525.00%243315.00%25-0600.00%


----------



## gunner30-06 (Nov 22, 2007)

i'm a hunter that's looking for a gun that will kill deer, but not my shoulder(i'm 13) i need 2 know if i need 2 buy a_ 270 or 30-06_
if neither wat gun


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

both will work very well on deer. It will depend on make, model and action type as far as recoil. Both of these will let you know when you pull the trigger. If that is an issue, maybe a 308, I personally shoot a 243 and love it.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

308's are awesome on deer and other things up to elk.

They don't kick that much either :sniper:


----------



## 65rbdodge (Nov 16, 2007)

i have both and they are 700 remingtons. they both are not bad to shoot but the 270 recoils less. i shoot 150gr. our of the 06 and 130gr. out of the 270 if that make a difference.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

If you plan to shoot deer and only deer, you can't go wrong with the .270. However, if you think you may go elk or moose hunting in the future, the .30-06 would be a better choice. On the other end of the spectrum, you could use the 55 grain accelerators for predators.

Either way, good luck whatever your choice.:thumb:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I heard the 55grain accelerators weren't accurate


----------



## gunner30-06 (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks for the tips right now i have a 243, i love it but i just want a more powerful gun 
it i get the 270 or 30-06 it will be the rem. 700, 798, or 770


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

30/06. Fast as 270 with good 150 grain and hits hard. That and you have the option of going to larger bullets. I have shot about 8 deer since I've been shooting mine and nothing has ran after being hit.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

_*However, if you think you may go elk or moose hunting in the future, the .30-06 would be a better choice.*_

Boy, I don't know if I agree with that. Sure you can kill them, but the 30-06 just doesn't have the foot pounds of energy for the bigger animals like that. At least not at any distance. Elk and moose are tough. The 2 moose my dad and I shot last year, we took with an 8MM Mag and 338 Win Mag. 333 yards both animals. 2 shots thru lungs and a shoulder shot in mine and I still had to shoot him a 4th time while he decided to run away when I got up to him. The 338 had 2 lung shots and we had to shoot that one on the run when we got to him as well.

We were shooting swift A-frames. They worked perfectly. We recovered majority of the rounds on the far side of the hide. Around 90+% weight retention. Moose and elk are just plain tough animals.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm buying a 270 WSM this winter. I like the 270, but the WSM has just a littel more edge to it. That and I can get it with the short action (lighter rifle).

Kimber Montana.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I'd pick the 270. Great flat shooting caliber.

As for being to small for elk or moose, I can't say I have ever shot a moose, but I have shot many elk. My trusty old 7x57 did just as good a job on elk as my 300WM did this year. If you hit them right, they'll go down. It you don't, it doesn't matter what you hit them with. I am confident moose are the same, even though I have not (yet) shot one. I still prefer my 300WM over all, but only due to the flatter trajectory. The 270 trajectory out to 500 yards is very close to a 300WM.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

.270 is a great all round deer rifle. I know a few people that have gotten rid of their .30-06's to buy a .270. And were glad they did. A .270 is much more shooter freindly and has all the power you will ever need for a deer.


----------

